# Meds to let you exercise?



## SoLiveYourLife (Oct 17, 2010)

My endo has only seen blood results thus far and they are .009TSH, quite hyper. She didn't ask about exercise but I later figured out THAT is why I keep feeling like I am going to pass out when I get going. I thought I was just super out of shape. Anyways she never said anything about it but gave me propranolol-so would propranolol allow me to exercise?

I'm a newbie so wasn't sure.

Thanks!


----------



## AngeInBoston (Oct 14, 2010)

Sorry but I have no clue other than to call and ask your Dr. The endo made a point of stressing to me and my daughter that she was NOT to engage in any strenuous activity, and she wrote a note excusing her from phys ed when she returns to school. What she didn't do is explain to me WHY these restrictions were needed, and it wasn't until I came home and started researching Graves that I learned about the dangerous stress on the heart.

I'd be careful until you get the OK to exercise from your Dr. Better safe than sorry!

~Ange


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SoLiveYourLife said:


> My endo has only seen blood results thus far and they are .009TSH, quite hyper. She didn't ask about exercise but I later figured out THAT is why I keep feeling like I am going to pass out when I get going. I thought I was just super out of shape. Anyways she never said anything about it but gave me propranolol-so would propranolol allow me to exercise?
> 
> I'm a newbie so wasn't sure.
> 
> Thanks!


Strenuous exercise is contraindicated at this time. You could have a heart-attack or a stroke.

Walking; at a nice easy clip. Not too fast. Some yoga, Tai Chi..........as long as it is not too strenuous.

Please confirm w/ your doctor.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

My Endo said to take it easy. I walk the dog each day. At a good pace but not like I did before Graves'. I could barely make it around the house let alone excercise while I was at my hyperist.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Propanolol is a hypertensive medication, though it does have some off label uses.

Walking the dog, as long as the dog isn't a racing Greyhound, should be fine. *But check with the doctor. *A phone call's in order, I think.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

The prescribed treatment in the olden days before there was the three thyroid treatment options of today, was (bed)rest.

Just a little tidbit.


----------

